# Engine Oil choice/recomendation



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)

Hi all,

I've done a search and I am still unsure.

I'd like to change the oil and was looking for recommendation and advice on what to get. I plan on changing regularly and the last change was at Audi (interim service) 4.5k/12 months ago.

Cheers

DC


----------



## Ozzytheblackcat (Feb 21, 2016)

Hi dc240s I used Castrol edge 5w 30 titanium. Also go to www.opieoils and put in the code they sometimes have discount for forum members


----------



## sweatystt (Jan 29, 2015)

I have been recommended this in the past.......
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262191016981? ... EBIDX%3AIT


----------



## Tt225qc (Jan 15, 2013)

When I first bought my car, I would use dealer approved 5w40 Castrol Edge. Since then I have switched to Total and/or Motul. Both oils I find are much, much superior. I drive my TT in the winter, here in Canada it gets very, very, cold, and I had noticed right away how much quieter and smoother Cold starts were with Total and Motul compared to Castrol. Also, even after 5,000km the oil is always in decent shape. I would highly recommend.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Correct Audi spec is 504/507, common oils of correct spec are Castrol Edge Titanium 5w-30 & Mobil 1 ESP 5w-30.
The oil in your link is the correct spec according to the advert & probably fine, even if not a very well known brand in the U.K.
Hoggy.


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

I use Mobil 1 esp 5w-30 and am happy. Can't comment on other oils.


----------



## hey3688 (Oct 4, 2013)

what Audi use.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from= ... 8&_sacat=0


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

cant get an unrefined link on that ^

It has been thrashed around a lot before but "Hoggy's usual"  should be the wtg
the vag group spec(compliance reqd/listed on the bottle) of 504 and 5w/30.

There are differences of opinion on that for racing/ track days,frequent oil and filter changes etc .
Have a browse thru specs on this :
http://www.lubrizol.com/apps/relperftool/pc.html


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

On my old 225 and my qs i switched to 5w40 fully synthetic changing it every 5k. My reason for this was it stays slightly thicker than 5w30 at high Temps and also I did really have to top up between changes were with 5w30 It would use a litre every 5k.


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

cam69 said:


> On my old 225 and my qs i switched to 5w40 fully synthetic changing it every 5k. My reason for this was it stays slightly thicker than 5w30 at high Temps and also I did really have to top up between changes were with 5w30 It would use a litre every 5k.


The only 5w40 with a 503.1 spec which is probably in a lot of tt manuals was a Shell oil still available on opieoils afaik. but 504 is most likely a better spec even tho some of the derivation specs blur into diesel suitability.
Hoggy did say( I think) some 4-5 years ago "fizzle it" ..if you really need a 5w 40 for racing n the like and want to change the oil every 5k/6 months,knock yourself out. :lol:

"who you gonna call?" Ballbusters... Thats a reference to ball bearings /rollers etc btw in case anyone things Im missilegotistic


----------



## hey3688 (Oct 4, 2013)

cam69 said:


> On my old 225 and my qs i switched to 5w40 fully synthetic changing it every 5k. My reason for this was it stays slightly thicker than 5w30 at high Temps and also I did really have to top up between changes were with 5w30 It would use a litre every 5k.


I use 5w 40 in my V6 as it is recommended over the 5w 30.
Just did an oil and filter change yesterday.I change it every 12 months but the car only does 7-7500 miles a year.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GENUINE-VW-VO ... Sw5VFWFlGu


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Oil spec for TT in the early 2000 & almost all 503.01 oil was 0w-30

*VW 503.01
This specification is specifically for Audi RS4, Audi TT, S3 and Audi A8 6.0 V12 models with outputs of more than 180bhp, running with variable service intervals (30,000km or 2 years). Now superceeded by the VW 504.00 specification.*

Hoggy.


----------



## zeph (May 14, 2016)

I use Mobil 1 5w-30 Fully synthetic High Mileage in my 180FWD


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

zeph said:


> I use Mobil 1 5w-30 Fully synthetic High Mileage in my 180FWD


Don't think that meets the required spec.


----------



## zeph (May 14, 2016)

David C said:


> zeph said:
> 
> 
> > I use Mobil 1 5w-30 Fully synthetic High Mileage in my 180FWD
> ...


how does it not?


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

zeph said:


> David C said:
> 
> 
> > zeph said:
> ...


Is it ACEA C3 spec with VW 504.00/507.00 approval...???


----------



## zeph (May 14, 2016)

Nope its not, and from what i have just read all i can see that c3 spec means is that its better for emissions or something.


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

zeph said:


> Nope its not, and from what i have just read all i can see that c3 spec means is that its better for emissions or something.


There is more to it than that.

Does the oil you used have ANY VW approvals??


----------



## zeph (May 14, 2016)

David C said:


> zeph said:
> 
> 
> > Nope its not, and from what i have just read all i can see that c3 spec means is that its better for emissions or something.
> ...


Nope, i suppose ill switch to this when i do switch my oil. https://mobiloil.com/en/motor-oils/mobi ... -esp#5W-30


----------



## essex stu (Sep 13, 2014)

Have used the mobil 1 esp, as well as the Castrol edge vw spec.. both have been fine - didn't notice much if any difference in the two, change every 8-10k, always looks good and clean


----------



## westo3 (Jan 15, 2011)

hey3688 said:


> cam69 said:
> 
> 
> > On my old 225 and my qs i switched to 5w40 fully synthetic changing it every 5k. My reason for this was it stays slightly thicker than 5w30 at high Temps and also I did really have to top up between changes were with 5w30 It would use a litre every 5k.
> ...


Does anyone know why 5w 40 is recommended for the V6 rather than the 5w 30.


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

westo3 said:


> Does anyone know why 5w 40 is recommended for the V6 rather than the 5w 30.


It isn't.
The V6 is spec'd with the same VW504.00/507.00 5W30.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, As above. 
Some say that 5w-40 gives more protection for the cam chain, but nothings proven, so personal choice.
Hoggy.


----------

